# 2 avets on customs



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Have a blue avet MXL loaded with 65lb pp on a 5'8" 500 gram jigging rod. Rod matches reel. Blue and silver wraps. Alps triangle metal reel seat. Alps guides. Lightly used for deep dropping. Have a silver avet MXL loaded with 50lb pp on a 5'8" 500 gram jigging rod. Alps guides. Alps triangle metal reel seat. Think Raiders for this rod. Silver and black! $600 for both. Would prefer local area, but will ship if buyer pays shipping. Both rods and reels are in great condition. Have boxes for reels.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Prob have better luck posting this in the marketplace. Maybe a mod will move it for ya.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

My mistake, thanks to admin for moving it here. $500 for both. local pickup.


----------

